# Sick :(



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was supposed to meet with couple of members during the week and i havent been able to. My 8 year old got sick with the stomach flu on Monday, then i got it on wednesday afternoon and by wednesday nite my 11 year old got it, my daugther still good so hopefully she wont get sick. I just want to apologize for not been able to meet with the members and i thought of making this thread instead of sending many pms, i am still not feeling that great


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch. Stomach flu from kid to kid is no fun. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is not fun at all, my 8 year old is feeling a bit better today but my 11 year old and me we are still really sick


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you guys get well soon


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Hope you guys get well soon


I hope so too Lil B, is not fun to b this sick and i still have to care for my kids


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sucks to be you for sure .....remember...peptobismol turns your poop black! it is not the plague, just feels like that's what you got!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Stomach flu is what we got, sucks not been able to eat gggrrrrr


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope & the family gets well soon!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

You & the kidders get well soon Claudia!!
Cheers!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Just think of it as a quick weight loss program. LOL, hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope your kids feel better soon too. I hear the stomach flu has been going through vancouver schools and families for a while now. Guess it spread.


----------

